# Replacement 5mk2 & 7d battery doors



## niccyboy (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I recently lost an accessory bag that among a few wireless triggers, i also lost 2 5mk2 battery doors and a 7d battery door.

Struggling to find replacements online (this will teach me for not hiding it in the battery grip).

Anyone know where to find some?

I need it to be posted to Aus.

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 25, 2011)

Amazon have one. Unless there are restrictions on the item, they should ship to Australia.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Genuine-Battery-Cover-canon/dp/B003CBFOW8


----------



## niccyboy (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks mate, I don't know how it didn't come up in my searches


----------

